# New Buyer



## altimapower (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey guys just bought myself a brand new black 3.5L SE that has killer power. But this is my first nissan so I have no idea where to look to improve on this 250hp beast. Would love some input from you guys.


----------



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

stick or auto? why not get the se-r?


----------



## altimapower (Oct 31, 2004)

Its an auto wife has to be able to drive it. I got the SE over the SE-R due to the fact that its 31,500 and they would not move on the price and it was only a 10hp difference between the two models and over an $8000 difference in price. $8000 for 10hp didn't add right in my book. Dont get me wrong the SE-R is a killer car but not worth the sticker price nissan is asking for right now.


----------



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

altimapower said:


> Its an auto wife has to be able to drive it. I got the SE over the SE-R due to the fact that its 31,500 and they would not move on the price and it was only a 10hp difference between the two models and over an $8000 difference in price. $8000 for 10hp didn't add right in my book. Dont get me wrong the SE-R is a killer car but not worth the sticker price nissan is asking for right now.


Smart choice in not shelling out the 31,500. You could get a BMW or an Audi for that much!


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*New car*

Altima's are really nice , might be my next 4-door 3.5L for sure!!

Basic bolt-ons like intake, headers, exhaust are all simple and great gains!

You have a great engine and mad power. I have yet to drive one, I just drool on the low 14 second ETs w/ basic bolt-ons and the #'s the engine puts out!

XS racing introdruced a new race header around $200 for 2 3-1 headers and Y Pipe. Everyone has been really happy with them so far. Many pics and posts about these on www.nissanclub.com . 15-20whp!!

Intakes and exhausts are simple and add a little growl 

Congrats on the car! Enjoy!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

!


----------



## altimapower (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys will take a look at those sites today. :thumbup:


----------

